# Nude sculpture



## Dominik Pierog (16 Nov 2014)

Hi.

Half year ago i start makings plans for this project... Or maybe learning how to makie this.
Project belongs to > http://www.instructables.com/id/Fine-Ar ... Cardboard/
http://www.instructables.com/member/jwilliamsen/

After cut crossections from 3mm ply wood and glued it i stard caving/sanding using dril and flex-shaft.
It takes few weeks of sanding...

Basic tools and materials.






Basic/first tool green Saburr Tooth coarse bit and last wet car sandpaper 2000 for lacquer.





Plywood, ready sanded sculpture. Immersed in the stain dries now.





Several layers of lacquer. Then sanding, lacquering, sanding, lacquering, sanding and lacquering the final.





Sanding > sand foams 150 i 200 next wet sandpaper 500, 800 and 2000.





Sculpture after sanding, velvet lacquer finish. Prepared to lacquering finish coat.





Final














Inspiration scroll saw bowls




http://scrollsawbowls.blogspot.com/2013 ... chive.html

And some of this type works from internet 





http://www.bodyscape.net.nz/wood-karo.htm


----------



## Claymore (16 Nov 2014)

..........


----------



## DiscoStu (16 Nov 2014)

I am constantly amazed by how talented some people are. 

As an aside: I know why the smilie faces have been added but I find them frustrating surely this is art and not porn and that we can all cope with seeing the item as it should be?


----------



## finneyb (16 Nov 2014)

You may want to have a look at https://www.lylejamieson.com/ a US sculpture and turner working in the same field.

Brian


----------



## bodge (16 Nov 2014)

What Claymore said! That really looks quite outstanding.
Thanks for sharing.

PS> I agree with DiscoStu, surely we are all mature enough to deal with real art?


----------



## Dominik Pierog (16 Nov 2014)




----------



## Claymore (16 Nov 2014)

............


----------



## jonluv (17 Nov 2014)

Great piece of work --- love to see Ply used in this way, have started a 30 inch Mig 15 using same process will get round to finishing it someday

Keep up the good work

John


----------



## monkeybiter (17 Nov 2014)

Love the form/shape - very impressive, love the excellent and attractive finish, not too keen on the pink highlights.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (14 Dec 2014)

Pink has really light accent. The colour and wood structure looks richer because flash from camera.


----------



## Jacob (14 Dec 2014)

Not art it's soft porn. Clever though.
You might get away with it as long as you don't get caught spending too much time alone with one in the shed!
I'd paint them pink and give them wigs and a bit of make-up.


----------



## monkeybiter (14 Dec 2014)

Jacob":2havlq6v said:


> I'd paint them pink and give them wigs and a bit of make-up.



And that's how a certain sort of mind can turn art into soft porn. #-o 

[Damn! Sucked in by the devil's advocate!]


----------



## jamiecrawford (14 Dec 2014)

Wow, so many skills that I'm yet to learn. That's phenomenal.


----------



## nanscombe (14 Dec 2014)

With those curves it probably had to be sanded & polished by hand. :twisted:


----------



## Dominik Pierog (14 Dec 2014)

Not published photos from the polishing using water and car waterpaper. They looked obscene.


----------



## 8squared (14 Dec 2014)

Fantastic work.

How did you achieve the final finish?


----------



## Jacob (14 Dec 2014)

vaseline?


----------



## Claymore (14 Dec 2014)

............


----------



## toesy (14 Dec 2014)

Such skill.

Artistic, and totally awesome... 

I am in in awe of your craftsmanship - you have captured my wife in her early years, only now she is bigger :-(


----------



## nanscombe (15 Dec 2014)

8squared":2lc5xads said:


> Fantastic work.
> 
> How did you achieve the final finish?



I would imagine that a lot of rubbing was involved in bringing this project to a climax.


----------



## bugbear (15 Dec 2014)

Nicely made, but the proportions are a bit too Jessica Rabbit.

BugBear


----------



## Jacob (15 Dec 2014)

bugbear":376k1zws said:


> Nicely made, but the proportions are a bit too Jessica Rabbit.
> 
> BugBear


At least weird Jessica Rabbit still has her legs, arms and head. My "soft porn" comment was a bit flippant - "unpleasant, repulsive" nearer the mark.


----------



## jamiecrawford (15 Dec 2014)

nanscombe":bp8jd2hq said:


> 8squared":bp8jd2hq said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic work.
> ...




:shock: :lol:


----------

